# Help me choose the proper rug for my living room.



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I think the Creek-CRK-02 would begin to look dirty more quickly, especially in that first cream color. Those raised lines look like the perfect sole cleaner as people walk across it and drag their feet.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

RustNeverSleeps said:


> I think . . .


Hey Rust, its spam.


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah, makes sense.....free advertising in trying to get someone to look.


----------

